
Cloudflare aims to keep HTTPS certificates from falling into the wrong hands - migueldemoura
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2019/06/cloudflare-aims-to-make-https-certificates-safe-from-bgp-hijacking-attacks
======
techslave
finally, a service from CF without an ulterior, sinister motive.

this is quite good. i wonder if it’s been done before.

